# Foundation Shades



## kmclune (Sep 29, 2008)

So I am getting my kit together and the last thing I need to buy are the shades of foundation/concealers. 

I know I only need about 5-6 and I can mix to make the shades inbetween but MAC has sooooo many shades!

What are some good base studio stick foundation colors to get that will give me the biggest range when mixing to match skintone?


----------

